# hervir



## Doña Tracy

Buenos días foro!
En cuanto al verbo hervir:
¿Es común utilizar este verbo en formas que no sean la tercera persona singular (hierve)? Es decir, ¿se permite decir, "Yo Hiervo el agua, tu hierves el agua, nosotros hervimos el agua, ustedes hierven el agua" ?

Gracias de antemano.
DT


----------



## mjmuak

en una receta pondria "hervir/hierva el agua"
no es comun usar el resto de las formas porque "hervir"  pero si que es posible escuchar " voy a hervir el agua/ he hervido el agua", o sea que lo raro es ver el verbo en presente


----------



## jmx

Doña Tracy said:


> ¿se permite decir, "Yo Hiervo el agua, tu hierves el agua, nosotros hervimos el agua, ustedes hierven el agua" ?


Para mí, todas esas formas son posibles, no me suenan extrañas en absoluto.


----------



## Doña Tracy

Así que puedo enseñarles a mis alumnos todas las conjugaciones y luego pedirles una frase con el verbo conjugado, ¿no?

DT


----------



## mjmuak

si, pero cuidado con los impersonales (llover, nevar.. que solo se conjugan en tercera persona) y con los defectivos (abolir, atañir, que no pueden ser conjugados en todas sus personas)
 
saludos


----------



## Milton Sand

Algunas veces no suena mal:
– ¿Qué haces? – pregunté a mi madre.
– ¡Hiervo el agua para preparar café instantáneo! – me dijo con afán.


----------



## heidita

Milton: decirte que en España sería una frase poco común. Más bien se diría:

Pongo a hervir el agua.


----------



## Doña Tracy

Heidita,
Eso es lo que digo yo. ¿Qué dices si estás en el pleno acto de hervir agua? Por ejemplo, lo que dice Milton:

-¿Qué haces? – pregunté a mi madre.
– ¡Hiervo el agua para preparar café instantáneo! – me dijo con afán.

¿Qué otra opción tiene como respuesta su mamá?

-Estoy hirviendo el agua...
-Vigilando el agua hasta que hierva... ;o)
-Calentando el agua hasta que hierva... 

No sé...

Gracias por sus comentarios ;o)

DT


----------



## hosec

Hola a todos:

tal vez si estamos en pleno acto de hervir el agua lo más normal es que digamos "estoy hirviendo agua para un café", pero si no le damos al presente el valor de acción actual, sino de acción frecuente, entonces sí que se dice "Para preparar bien el café, hiervo el agua sólo tres minutos".

Es más común usar el presente con sus valores desplazados que con su valor recto, que por lo general sustituimos por la perífrasis durativa de gerundio.

Salud (y República)


----------



## david13

Doña Tracy said:


> Heidita,
> Eso es lo que digo yo. ¿Qué dices si estás en el pleno acto de hervir agua? Por ejemplo, lo que dice Milton:
> 
> -¿Qué haces? – pregunté a mi madre.
> – ¡Hiervo el agua para preparar café instantáneo! – me dijo con afán.
> 
> ¿Qué otra opción tiene como respuesta su mamá?
> 
> -Estoy hirviendo el agua...
> -Vigilando el agua hasta que hierva... ;o)
> -Calentando el agua hasta que hierva...
> 
> No sé...



¡Hola otra vez!

Se la use o no respecto al cocer de agua, el diccionario de WR proporciona un ejemplo del uso de hervir en otro sentido:

"Hiervo en deseos de volver a verla" = "I'm dying to see her again."

Entonces, puedes dejar tus alumnos conjugar el verbo "hervir" en todas sus formas sin riesgo.

Saludos y disfruta el fin de semana,

_*David*_


----------



## heidita

En efecto, la conjugación como tal sí existe. Es raro oirlo así usado en España, pero no es imposible, como por ejemplo con el verbo llover.


----------



## talivan

Con esta explicacion ni yo que soy Español me enteraria....pero seguro q esta perfecta..



Hola a todos:

tal vez si estamos en pleno acto de hervir el agua lo más normal es que digamos "estoy hirviendo agua para un café", pero si no le damos al presente el valor de acción actual, sino de acción frecuente, entonces sí que se dice "Para preparar bien el café, hiervo el agua sólo tres minutos".

Es más común usar el presente con sus valores desplazados que con su valor recto, que por lo general sustituimos por la perífrasis durativa de gerundio.

Salud (y República)


----------



## Milton Sand

Es cierto, por lo general sustituimos por la perífrasis durativa de gerundio.
Es cierto, ni tú que eres español me te enterarías.


----------



## marycarmen de rodriguez

*No se si les sirva esto en el diccionario el Mundo dice que*
*hiervo* pertenece a la conjugación del verbo hervir., por lo tanto  Yo hiervo sería correcto, pero por supuesto depende de la preferencia o situación, puede ser también Yo estoy hirviendo.
Saludos

Solo por ayudar


----------



## Forero

He visto que lo más raro con el verbo hervir es que se puede usar el gerundio como adjetivo: "agua hirviendo".  ¿Se dice actualmente?  ¿Se puede decir también "agua hervida" o "agua herviente"?


----------



## heidita

Forero said:


> He visto que lo más raro con el verbo hervir es que se puede usar el gerundio como adjetivo: *"agua hirviendo*".  ¿Se dice actualmente?sí  ¿Se puede decir también *"agua hervida*"sí  o "agua herviente"?


----------



## replicante7

Forero said:


> ¿Se puede decir también "agua hervida" o "agua herviente"?


Agua h*e*rviente, no. Pero agua h*i*rviente, sí puede decirse.
Copio ejemplo del diccionario para aclarar su uso:

*ñoqui *


m. Masa hecha con patatas mezcladas con harina de trigo,mantequilla,leche,huevo y queso rallado,dividida en trocitos,que se cuecen en agua *hirviente *con sal.


----------



## heidita

replicante7 said:


> Agua h*e*rviente, no. Pero agua h*i*rviente, sí puede decirse.
> Copio ejemplo del diccionario para aclarar su uso:
> 
> *ñoqui *
> 
> m. Masa hecha con patatas mezcladas con harina de trigo,mantequilla,leche,huevo y queso rallado,dividida en trocitos,que se cuecen en agua *hervida *con sal.


 
Hola replicante, no sé dónde has visto hirviente, pero en el RAE no aparece.

La palabra* hirviente *no está en el Diccionario

De todas formas, de exisitir, sería el fuego "hirviente" si tiene agua encima.


----------



## replicante7

heidita said:


> La palabra* hirviente *no está en el Diccionario
> 
> De todas formas, de exisitir, sería el fuego "hirviente" si tiene agua encima.



El ejemplo está usado en el diccionario de WR. La receta de ñoqui. Copié la entrada precisamente por eso, porque no aparece la palabra en el diccionario. A mí el uso me suena de haberlo visto en "lava hirviente", hablando de volcanes, claro.
Así que no sé: como entrada no aparece en el DRAE, ni en el diccionario de WR. En cambio, sí aparece en la entrada de ñoqui del diccionario. (y a mí me suena de lava hirviente, aunque esto sí que no es para tomarlo como prueba a favor).


----------



## replicante7

Mira, heidita, lo otro que encontré ahora mismo:


Diccionario de sinónimos y antónimos © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid:*hirviente*


borboteante, burbujeante, efervescente, humeante, agitado, revuelto
El diccionario de Espasa-Calpe de sinónimos sí lo incluye, pero el diccionario, no.


----------



## ieracub

Hola: 

En el Larousse también aparce





> *hirviente* adj. Que hierve.


En el Corpus sincrónico de la RAE:

hirviente: 179 casos en 127 documentos.
hirviendo: 931 casos en 295 documentos

Saludos.


----------



## Forero

¿Se puede decir que pueden pero no deben denotar diferentes cosas "agua que hierve", "agua hirviente", "agua hirviendo", "agua hervida", "agua férvida"?

Y creo que es la pregunta original de este hilo ¿hay alguna forma del verbo que suene raro cuando se usa normalmente?


----------



## Jellby

No creo que este verbo tenga nada de particular, aparte de que es irregular...


----------



## Bocha

*hirviente* es el participio activo (¿o era participio presente?) quizá por eso no figura.


----------



## lamartus

El maestro Rafael de León escribió en el primer soneto de _Cuatro Sonetos de Amor:_

 Un beso así no quiere decir nada,
es ceniza de amor, no lava hirviente,
que en amor hay que estar siempre presente,
mañana, tarde, noche y madrugada.

No sé si aporta algo pero lo recordé de repente mientras leía el hilo.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Ivy29

Doña Tracy said:


> Así que puedo enseñarles a mis alumnos todas las conjugaciones y luego pedirles una frase con el verbo conjugado, ¿no?
> 
> DT


 
Se usa y puedes hacerles ejercicios sencillos como :
Yo hiervo el agua y tú haces la ensalada.
Tu hierves el agua y yo corto la leña.
El hierve el agua, yo hago la ensalada y tú cortas la leña.
Estoy de acuerdo con BOCHA en que es participio ACTIVO o de presente= HIRVIENTE.

Ivy29


----------



## laoos

Justo tengo una duda con «hirviente», no sé si está bien su uso o puedo cambiarlo. Aquí el texto:
«Desde niños aprendemos a evitar el contacto con el fuego, a no meter las manos en agua hirviente, a apartarnos de los...». 
Gracias.


----------



## cbrena

Agua *hervida*. Fue hervida, pero puede estar ya fría.

_Es preferible dar de beber agua hervida a los bebés. _

Agua *hirviente*. Está hirviendo en ese momento.

_Añada una cucharada de harina en agua hirviente._


----------



## laoos

Gracias, me sirvió de mucho.


----------



## Monse14

Por lo general, lo que hierve es el agua o sustancia que se ponga a calentar y no el sujeto que calienta el agua o sustancia. Es poco usual y suena muy raro decir "Yo hiervo el agua". Por este motivo, es un verbo que suele conjugarse, la mayoría de las veces, en 3ra persona


----------



## caniho

Monse14 said:


> Por lo general, lo que hierve es el agua o sustancia que se ponga a calentar y no el sujeto que calienta el agua o sustancia. Es poco usual y suena muy raro decir "Yo hiervo el agua". Por este motivo, es un verbo que suele conjugarse, la mayoría de las veces, en 3ra persona



A mí no me suena raro en absoluto, por ejemplo:

_Yo siempre hiervo la leche antes de dársela a los niños._

¿cómo lo dirías en tercera persona?


----------



## Lurrezko

caniho said:


> A mí no me suena raro en absoluto, por ejemplo:
> 
> _Yo siempre hiervo la leche antes de dársela a los niños._
> 
> ¿cómo lo dirías en tercera persona?



Pienso lo mismo, a mí me suena perfectamente en todos los tiempos verbales.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

caniho said:


> A mí no me suena raro en absoluto, por ejemplo:
> _Yo siempre hiervo la leche antes de dársela a los niños._
> ¿cómo lo dirías en *tercera persona*?


A mí no me suena mal y lo uso.
_¿Ella está que hierve?_


----------

